# 1969 Massy 135



## phil Shahan (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a question my tractor starts leaking gas out of the breather reservoir when I turn valve for gas on I was trying to get it started and the battery is bad so was trying to jump it but never got it started will this effect the gas running out the reservoir or do I possibly have a carb problem. thank for any info


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking a stuck float in the carb. Perhaps a few not too light, not too hard smacks at the float bowl to see if the float dislodges and shuts the fuel off as it should.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The float in the carb. is connected to a "needle", the needle goes up into a seat & that's what allows the fuel to turn on & off to keep the bowl filled..
More than likely, the needle is stuck & not shutting off the fuel, so it just runs out the carb throat..
ITS happened to all of us..
Its not a hard job unless you have to remove the carb.. just some small parts to keep track of..
SHUT OFF the fuel from the tank.
Loosen/remove the bolt on the bowl.. remove the bowl carefully.
There will be an oring or gasket under it..
Next you'll see "the float", above it is the "needle" & a spring..
You will have to disconnect the float from the bracket, theres a pin that holds it together.. just push it out..
Next is the needle, just pull it out of the seat carefully & carefully clean off the needle w/ a scotchbrite pad.. do the seat also..
Clean all the areas up from any residue & reassemble.
To keep this from happening again, add some type of fuel stabilizer or buy non-ethanol fuel..
I hope this helps.. TPG


----------

